# Timber Framing Books?



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

I have been looking for some good books on the internet for the very subject of timber framing / design.

For those who are interested, here is a great list pulled from this blog:
Building a timberframe home from scratch.: February 2006



> * Timberframe Book Review *
> 
> Here's a quick review of the timberframe books in my library (listed from my most favorite to my least favorite)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

More:


> *Authors:* Steve Chappell
> *Title:*A Timber Framer's Workshop: Joinery, Design & Construction of Traditional Timber Frames
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Books*

I've read a couple of the Benson books and he's a class act! I am now reading a very detailed and interesting book that seems exceptionally well done. It's: The Craft of Modular Post and Beam, by James Mitchell with a 1984 copyright and 1997 re-print. If you've read it, please give me your impression??


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Good listing Cole. I am sure it will be of great benefit to anyone contemplating the construction of a timber frame building.

Gerry


----------



## Cordless (Dec 4, 2009)

I highly recommend the Sobon books. Also look to the Timber Framers Guild for more information. They have two joinery and design workbooks with many articles from their publication "Timber Framing". Jack's approach is very traditional, using his research of many old buildings to decipher how it was done originally.


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 14, 2009)

*Timber Framing books*

Thanks for information and for Timber framing books guidance. Keep sharing this good information.

Regards !


----------



## Cordless (Dec 4, 2009)

In the U.K. look to the Carpenters Fellowship, and the Publication "Mortice and Tenon".


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 8, 2010)

All great listings!, _I_ _like the one "The Timber Framing Book" by Stewart Elliot,& Eugenie Wallas. Also related but not realy timber framing is "The Craft of Log Building" by Hermann Phleps, Both seem very interesting but I will need to finish both by either trying what they teach or just use them as go-buy's._


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

bmaddox said:


> _"The Timber Framing Book" by Stewart Elliot,& Eugenie Wallas_


I had this and gave it away. Sobon and Chappel are my authors of choice.

Also, the Timber Framers Guild Design Workbooks are the better Technical references.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank You for your lead on these books. I will see about obtaining copies of these books to add to my collection. At the time of this posting these were the books that I had purchased to see if this was a field or venue that I wanted to pursue? ,also to see what were these folks teaching. I try to keep these skills up as you may remember with my posts to the "Pitt Saw" posting. I keep an Open mind to all teachings on these subjects so that my knowledge and skill will always be in a state of improvement. "They say that practice makes perfect" well it forces me to ask more questions and try new methods,"Work smarter not harder" ,..... well I try many methods to see which ones work best for me and then pass these along when the inquiry comes up.
So once again thanks for the info on these books !, I'll obtain copies and try the methods mentioned in them.
Bill Maddox


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

Cool books. Thanks for sharing, im definitely going to check these out.


----------

